# Safety closser for Toy Box Lid



## jmhbot (Sep 19, 2010)

:help:I have tried repeatedly to attach one of those safety hinges such as the Rockler safety lid support. The lid will not close all the way - it hits the top of the hinge. The measurements for placement of a right side hinge do not work on my box and no matter how I adjust the hinge it will not work.

HELP!

Julie


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Gonna need some pictures!*

:yes: bill


----------



## jmhbot (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Do you need help to post photos?*

Your last post was too brief! bill


----------



## jmhbot (Sep 19, 2010)

*Safety Closer for Toy Box lid*

Bill,

The issue is that no matter where I attach the support it doesn't work. If I lower it to about two inches from the bottom of the lid and four inches down the wall of the box, the lid closes but it doesn't open very far. If I position it according to the instructions on the package, the lid does not close. The support does not collapse enough and the lid rests on it about 3 inches above the rim of the box.

I am having problems uploading photos. The picture of the lid with support attached is in my album which is open to the public but when I try to upload it to this post I get an error message.

Sorry.

Julie


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Never installed one of those but*

the instructions should reference the distance for the top mount so far from the hinge and then the bottom so far from the back wall. One way to see how to visualize this is to hinge a short board like a 1 x 4 to a piece of ply with a simple hinge, then mount your closure bracket in the instructed location and then operate the board like its the lid to your toy box. You should be able to determine where to locate the mounts by seeing how they work together.OTHERWISE get inside the toy box and have someone open and close the lid...:blink::laughing: bill
Just what do the instructions say?


----------



## BIGVIN (Jul 21, 2009)

jmhbot said:


> :help:I have tried repeatedly to attach one of those safety hinges such as the Rockler safety lid support. The lid will not close all the way - it hits the top of the hinge. The measurements for placement of a right side hinge do not work on my box and no matter how I adjust the hinge it will not work.
> 
> HELP!
> 
> Julie



Julie
I have the same lid stay on the toy box I made and it was the best one I tried. Looking at the picture it looks like its mounted wrong. If you go to the Rockler web site click on data sheet it has a diagram with all the measurements. Could you take a picture of the stay with the lid open from inside the box and post?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Big Vin*

Are you suggesting turn the lid support end for end?  bill
IOW the wrong end is up.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Go *HERE* for a detailed diagram and measurements. Lids like that work best with two supports.












 





.
.


----------



## jmhbot (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. BigVin - the support is on the correct way, i.e., right side up, but I went to the Rockler site and I realized the issue may be that the box has a 3/4" strip all around the box so that the piano hinge pivot point is about 1.5" from the inside back wall. The lid support is made for 3/4" from pivot point to inside back wall.

So, I guess my next question is what would be an equally safe support for the thicker wall?

Julie


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You might want a "friction" lid support*

Like this or similar, since the hinge mechanism, is not so critical init's location. This is a great source. See item S-214 chromed rod.
http://www.rufkahrs.com/shelbe/lid.html

http://www.hardwaresource.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=1310 
or this:
http://woodworker.com/straight-lid-support-mssu-943-089.asp


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

I used a screen door closer to help open and lower my lid. Mounted in the middle of the box. Only issue I have is that it is larger than the ones you are trying to install. The lid on the box I built is fairly heavy which made this work well. If your lid isnt that heavy then I could see it not working in your situation.


----------



## FDSolutionsllc (Jun 26, 2009)

Rockler make a soft close hinge especially for toy boxes.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21288

This actually show a picture of it using an overlay top.


----------



## Kenny 13 (Feb 13, 2016)

I use the center hinge on the side instead because I hade the same problem . It works great . Measure 1 1/8 down from the edge of the box and 3 from the hinge on the top it works every time


----------

